#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Воздержание от убийства - наставления Мастера Сюйюня

## Еше Нинбо

Воздержание от убийства

Сострадание присуще каждому человеку. Мэнцзы говорил: "Услышав их голос, сердце не выдерживает есть их плоть". Более того, человек, изучающий буддизм, разве может он осмелиться иметь мысли об убийстве, навлекая на себя тем самым кармические страдания следствия? Поэтому буддисты, стремясь к гуманизму, в первую очередь соблюдают заповедь не убий. Если соблюдать заповедь не убий, то круговорот Сансары остановится сам собой. Начало кармы убийства - это когда сильный третирует слабого, когда чревоугодничают или когда лишают жизни из-за денег. Поэтому люди убивают людей, животные убивают животных. Всё это убийство из-за злости, высокомерия. Убийство ради удовлетворения страстного желания своего желудка, относится к убийству по глупости. Восполнять своё тело мясом других живых существ, разве вытерпит сердце благородного человека сделать это? Если семена убийства посажены, то автоматически пробуждается гнев и месть воздаяния. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "Если человек ест барана, то баран, умерев, превращается в человека. А человек, умерев, превращается в барана. Таким образом, все живые существа умирают и рождаются, питаясь друг другом. И у них одновременно порождается злая карма из-за этого без конца и края. Основой же этого является воровство и страсть". Поэтому появляются кармические воздаяния, от которых не уйти в бесчисленных кальпах. Разве только за убийство человека мы должны потом отдать свою жизнь как возврат кармического долга? Убивая домашних животных, мы получаем такое же воздаяние. К примеру, история о том, как император Лиули убивал род Шакьев при жизни Будды Шакьямуни. В то время даже у Будды Шакьямуни нестерпимо болела голова. Какова была причина этого? Император Лиули в одной из прошлых жизней был большой рыбой. Род Шакьев же питался рыбой. Будда Шакьямуни в те времена был маленьким мальчиком. Однажды, он постучал для забавы по голове этой большой рыбы, выловленной Шакьями. В результате, получил воздаяние головной боли в следующем воплощении. Род Шакьев ел мясо рыбы, поэтому подвергся истреблению со стороны императора Лиули. Если мы проанализируем это, то увидим причинно-следственную связь. Её последствий нужно страшиться. Поэтому в сутре "Шурангама" говорится: "В этом мире рождённые из утробы, яйца, сырости, пустоты бывают сильными и слабыми. Они поедают друг друга. В основе этого лежит убийство ради еды". Поэтому сострадание Будды разве относится только к человечеству? Его сострадание даже доходит даже до личинки муравья. Дхарма Будды равна ко всем, поскольку нет высших и низших". Око Будды смотрит на мир и видит, что все живые существа могут стать Буддами. В сутре "Сеть Брахмы" говорится: "Все мужчины - мои отцы. Все женщины - мои матери. В предыдущих жизнях я рождался от них. Поэтому все живые существа 6 путей существования являются моими родителями. Если их убивать и поедать, то это будет равно тому, как убивать своего отца и мать". Но в мире не знают об этом и поедают друг друга. Поэтому по правилам Так Приходящего (Будды) нельзя отнимать жизнь. Даже черви имеют душу и обладают природой Будды. Даже насекомых нельзя губить, что уж там говорить о причинении вреда людям? Все живые существа имеют природу Будды. В будущем они обязательно станут Буддами. Они также являются моими прошлыми отцами и матерями и Буддами будущего. Разве можно их губить? Простые люди стремятся к своей выгоде, но не обращают внимания на человечность и гуманизм. Поэтому Мэнцзы говорил: "Мастер изготовления стрел боится только, как бы не навредить людям". Люди стремятся к победе в борьбе, поэтому появилось оружие морское, воздушное, сухопутное". Сердца людей становятся с каждым днём всё более злыми, а мир всё более погружается в омут распрей. Люди убивают друг друга. Когда это кончится? Если не стремиться к спасению мира, то он превратится в море страданий. Тот, кто беспокоится о судьбе мира и человечности, с болью в сердце энергично стремится к миру, спасает сердца людей, чтобы они вернулись к праведности. Нужно акцентировать внимание на милосердии, гуманизме, а не на военной силе. Нельзя потакать своему желудку, нельзя забывать о долге ради личной выгоды. Тогда сознание убийства не появится. Если мотивы убийства успокоятся, то негативный потенциал, накопленный за кальпы, исчезнет. Но ничего не поделаешь, сознание людей не такое уже как в древности. Они не хотят слышать о причинно-следственной связи. Но истина причины и следствия очень тонка. Она следует за человеком подобно тени, подобно эху вслед за голосом. Сознание того, кто глубоко верит в причину и следствие, само собой становится добрым. Встречаясь с благоприятными и негативными обстоятельствами, такой человек не радуется и не огорчается. Нужно знать, что переживаемое в этой жизни, несчастья, связанные с войной, водой, огнём, преступностью, всё это создаётся нами самими. К примеру, во время Мировой войны весь мир был в состоянии войны. Только жители Австралии смогли избежать всех несчастий из-за того, что в прошлых жизнях у них не было тяжёлой кармы убийства. Бедствия, которые случаются с людьми, вызваны их индивидуальной кармой. Нужно знать, что причинно-следственная связь очень тонка и выше нашего понимания. Если верить в это, то сознание убийства само собой успокоится. Если в мире люди смогут соблюдать заповедь воздержания от убийства, то все виды оружия не смогут найти себе применения. Так Приходящий поставил заповедь не убий на первое место с целью, чтобы люди были милосердными, гуманными и бережно относились даже к неживым предметам, чтобы люди избавляли себя и других от страданий и все вместе достигали вечной радости (Нирваны).

http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...stavlenia.html

----------

ElenaK (04.12.2010), Людмила Р (25.03.2011)

----------

